# URL Bietet Download an?



## Shorty1968 (21. September 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Server Debian 9 und Plesk 17.8 Onyx neu gemacht alles eingerichtet,aber wenn ich nun meine Domain aufrufe bekomm eich.

*Server Error*

403
*Forbidden*

You do not have permission to access this document.
und ein Download Fenster siehe anhang.

Was bedeutet das und wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## merzi86 (21. September 2019)

Hi Shorty,
das klingt sehr danach, das dein Server kein PHP-Parst.
Schau mal nach, ob PHP installiert ist bzw. ob der Webserver das Modul für PHP geladen hat.


----------



## Shorty1968 (21. September 2019)

Hi merzi86
Laut Plesk ist PHP Installiert,aber ob der Webserver das PHP Modul geladen hat das konnte ich nicht raus finden.


----------



## merzi86 (21. September 2019)

Hast du auch direkten Zugriff auf den Server (ssh)?

Wenn ja geh mal in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled und schau, ob dort eine Datei mit dem Namen php7.load bzw. php5.load existiert. Alternativ kannst du das auch über das command a2query machen.

das wäre für PHP5:

```
a2query -m php5
```

bzw. für PHP7:

```
a2query -m php7
```


----------



## Shorty1968 (21. September 2019)

Ja habe ich vielen dank solche Dateien liegen nicht im besagten Pfad.


----------



## merzi86 (21. September 2019)

Dann probier mal mit dem Befehl a2enmod das Modul zu aktivieren.


```
a2enmod php7
```

bzw. 
	
	
	



```
a2enmod php5
```

und anschließen den Apache neustarten 


```
service apache2 restart
```


----------



## Shorty1968 (21. September 2019)

ERROR: Module php7 does not exist!

Wie kann das sein in Plesk sind sie al Aktiv zu sehen?

Enabling module php5.
To activate the new configuration, you need to run:
  systemctl restart apache2


----------



## merzi86 (21. September 2019)

Wie das sein kann, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da mir in den letzten 12/13 Jahren die Erfahrungen mit Plesk fehlen und ich damals auch nur innerhalb eines Webspace Hostings damit zutun hatte.

Es bestärkt mich aber mal wieder in meiner Ansicht, dass man sich nicht auf solche Tools verlassen und sein System kennen sollte.


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Ich konnte es nun reduzieren , die webseite ist nun aufrufbar das Problem ist aber leider noch nicht ganz weg,wen ich auf Portal klicke kommt immer noch der Download.


----------



## merzi86 (22. September 2019)

hättest du vielleicht mal nen link?


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Dauert noch etwas mache gerade zum gfühlten 500 mal alles neu sorry


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

So hier der Link bitte auf den Portal Button klicken

Portal - wBB-Support


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Echt Debian9 ist zum Kotzen,ich Installiere nun wider Debian 8 und gut ist.


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Kann es sein das es irgendwo noch irgendwelche reste gibt die das Problem immer wider verusachen,auch wenn es eigentlich nicht sein kann nach einer Neuinstallation?

Leider kann ich mir das immer wider kehren des selben Problems nicht anderst erklären.


----------



## zerix (22. September 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Echt Debian9 ist zum Kotzen,ich Installiere nun wider Debian 8 und gut ist.


Hey, 

das Problem liegt nicht an Debian 9, sondern eher an Plesk. Deshalb empfehle ich immer solche Tools gar nicht zu verwenden, sondern seinen Server lieber auf trationelle Weise zu administrieren.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Hey,
ich denke auch das es an Plesk liegt,versuche nun einen anderen Installations weg um Plesk zu Installieren habe es vorher mit der Einmal Klick installation gemacht

Leider weiss ich nicht wie ich das alle über SSH machen muss,wie z.b. die Domain einrichtung usw?


----------



## zerix (22. September 2019)

Shorty1968 hat gesagt.:


> Hey,
> ich denke auch das es an Plesk liegt,versuche nun einen anderen Installations weg um Plesk zu Installieren habe es vorher mit der Einmal Klick installation gemacht
> 
> Leider weiss ich nicht wie ich das alle über SSH machen muss,wie z.b. die Domain einrichtung usw?


Ich würde dir eher empfehlen Plesk ganz vom System zu lassen und dich lieber darum zu kümmern, wie du es so zum Laufen bekommst. 
Ein Linuxsystem ausschließlich über so ein Tool zu administrieren wird nicht funktionieren und du wirst immer wieder in Probleme laufen, die du nicht lösen kannst, wenn dich nicht mit dem System auskennst.


Viele Grüße
Sacha


----------



## Shorty1968 (22. September 2019)

Ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden , aber leider keine Lösung wie bekomme ich dort die Module für php5 installiert?


----------

